# Your Personal Notepad



## Tailsy

What does it have written in it? :o

Mine just says 'OH MY GOD A SPACESHIP!!!' but I don't ever think of anything to put in there, so... I'm kinda boring, I guess!

TELL ME I AM NOSYMOD


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Umm, it used to have an experimental ASB battle in it, but now it has the list of Pokémon for the Cornn Fields.


----------



## Autumn

I write one of my fanfics there. :3


----------



## ultraviolet

it has a draft of my ASB shop. It used to have stupid things in it though.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Stuff about RPs and my personal life.
I use it as a sort of journal, then when it gets full I put it into a Word document and start over.


----------



## Zuu

A bunch of offensive stuff towards specific forum members which I won't repeat here.


----------



## Coloursfall

> [Mahin] Umbreon (F)
> [Ezio] Honchkrow (M)
> [Aodh] Houndoom (M)
> [Itzal] Spiritomb (M)
> [Nila] Weavile (F)
> [Lin] Sableye (F)
> Xynisus
> 
> 
> Take two steps north into the the unsettled future, south into the unquiet past, east into the present day, or west into the great unknown...
> 
> I'm a little teapot, short and stout
> Here is my handle, and here is my-
> Other handle?
> F***! I'm a sugar bowl!
> 
> If thou dost displease me then I shalt turn thy legs into noodles at inappropriate times
> 
> 'Your sin, and mine, are equivalent. Let's exchange them, Edward.'
> 
> Your momma is so fat, she gets -8 to her AC


this.

yeah i dunno.


----------



## Clover

> stabbing electrocution shooting defenestration strangulation poison suffocation blunt object run over
> 
> 15 STR, 11 DEX, 15 CON, 13 INT, 12 WIS, 18 CHA
> 
> To be humble to Superiors is Duty, to Equals Courtesy, to Inferiors Nobleness.
> 
> 腰の低い 目上 義務 比倫 礼儀 目下 高風


... /o/ lameskates


----------



## Negrek

I keep track of reffings in my notepad over the course of the week, then copy and paste them into my paycheck post. For some reason this system does not seem to have been working particularly well of late.

I also have a couple awful fanfiction quotes that amused me and I want to remember.


----------



## spaekle

I don't even remember the last time I looked at mine. If I need to type something out to remember, I just save it in a text document. :\


----------



## octobr

It should give you a hint when I say I had no idea what you were talking about for a while. I didn't know people actually used them ...


----------



## Murkrow

> You have used 34/65535 characters.


Because I'm boring and can't think of anything better to put there.


----------



## Dave Strider

I just put Links to my ASB and Safari Zone profile in it. Saves me from finding it.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I have links to stories I translated/wrote, a list of movies to download buy and this for some reason:


> 'It's okay to cry. Crying takes the sad out of you.'


I think it's from a film but. Uh.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

> EarWorm list (aka why do i torture myself so)
> 
> ~nothing come back later~!


i actually have a few but for my sanity it's blank. plus i don't touch my personal notepad much


----------



## Tarvos

Nothing. Never had a use for it.


----------



## Butterfree

A new style idea that might or might not be made reality at some point, some old notes about the Sections that Suck page before I actually made it, the planned database structure for the Mafia hack I am still really planning to make eventually, and occasionally long posts and the like that I start writing on my laptop but have to finish on my desktop or vice versa.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

I'm drinking cold water.
मैं ठण्डा पानी पी रहा हूँ
kumnandi - Zulu, "It is delicious".
qarasaujaq — Inuktitut, "computer", literally "something that works like a brain" 
blysca - Old English, 'flame, torch'. blyscan - Old English, 'to blush'
MD: Well sure, but saying that there's tundra in Sweden is like that saying that there are sad people in Norway, or that there are Danes who can talk without puking, or that there are Finnish who don't love koskenkorva and salmiakki.


----------



## Scyther

> cheesecake-itis is the inflamation or sweling of the cheesecake..|_|


From when I first joined about a year ago.


----------



## Zhorken

notepad said:
			
		

> *~[insert name here]~* said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm NOT the only one totally obsessed with something impossible so much that it freaks everyone out? By everyone, I really mean everyone.
> 
> Well, actually, for me, it's magic. Like, magic and mayhem and video games and everything else. That's the reason I read, write, roleplay, and play video games as well. I'm also sarcastic and cynical and everything evil, and love to beat people up for their blunt STUPIDITY as well, but that's a topic for another time. [B]NO I DO NOT NEED MEDICAL HELP!!!! NEITHER DO YOU!!!!!!!! I GOT SOME, AND IT MESSED ME UP WORSE THAN I THOUGHT IT WAS POSSIBLE TO GET MESSED UP!!!!!!! DON'T GET MEDICAL HELP OR I'LL SERIOUSLY INJURE YOU AND STALK YOU FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B] Sorry if that disturbed you or anything, but I really needed to the point across. Yeah, I have problems. Doesn't everyone? But, I find my daydreams to be a way of release. My roleplaying, writing, imaging in general...it lets me get away from everything I have a problem with. I have my own little world that no one can destroy, and that's the reason I haven't committed suicide. No, I don't plan on it. Don't worry. But my point is...you're not messed up, you're just 10000X smarter than everyone else...and, if you're any more like me than I already know you are: Your dreams are keeping you alive.
Click to expand...


----------



## Not Meowth

my notepad said:
			
		

> =^oѳo^= ♫ ♪ ಠ_ಠ


:P


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

I have the urls of my ASB and Safari Zone profiles along with my Dachét ID. It also contains my progress on reading certain webcomics, such as xkcd.


----------



## nothing to see here

personal notepad thingie said:
			
		

> HEY LOOK, SENSITIVE INFORMATION


Because I don't have much of a use for it... and the description says "don't put sensitive information here."


----------



## Vriska Serket

Mine is filled up with asterisks. As in, completely filled up. With 65535 asterisks.

...Yeaaaah.


----------



## Espeon

Mine says:
"This is my personal notepad. I have no idea what purpose it serves other than this."

It also has a quote from Butterfree from a small chat we had an age ago.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

> Three Days Grace, Marilyn Manson, Innerpartysystem, Greenday, Biffy Clyro, Eminem, Weezer, Cobra Starship, The Killers, Kings of Leon, Kaiser Chiefs, 30 Seconds To Mars, Pendulum, Meat Loaf, Cancer Bats, People In Planes, Rolo Tomassi, Muse, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Primus, Scatman John, Billy Joel, Katy Perry, And So I Watch You From Afar, Rilo Kiley, William Control, Fair to Midland, Beirut, The Frames, Linkin Park, Slipknot, Rammestein, Lady GaGa, Seasick Steve, Outcry Collective and many many more.
> 
> The Mi Reality Mythos
> 
> 1. Modern Sorcery
> 
> Bloodhunt
> Death's Clutch
> Last Shade
> The Summoner
> 
> 2. Streets of Noir
> 
> Sons of Ash
> In The Dark
> Smoke and Mirrors
> Angel of Light
> Midnight Black
> White Lies
> 
> 3. Argenland Tales
> 
> TBD
> TBD
> TBD
> TBD
> TBD
> TBD
> 
> 4. Elements of Fear
> 
> Soldiers of Fire
> Pillars of Earth
> Whispers of Wind
> Serpents of Water
> Machinations of Death
> Workings of Chaos
> 
> 5. Praetorian's Guard
> 
> Nest of Darkness
> Black Alliance
> In the Shadows
> Turning Point
> Grace Descending
> Bonecrusher
> The Dragon-God
> Primal Darkness
> City of War
> Elijah
> 
> 6. dARK: Civil War
> 
> Fist of Anger
> Claw of Reason
> Hand of Deception
> Clash of the Titans
> End of Days
> 
> 7. Chess
> 
> Opening
> Gambit Offered
> Gambit Declined
> Alekhine's Gun
> Endgame
> Checkmate
> 
> Stand-Alones
> 
> Flesh (supplementary to Modern Sorcery)
> The Odd Children (supplementary to Praetorian's Guard)
> Supervillain of the Natural World (supplementary to Elements of Fear)
> I Am Decaman! (supplementary to Elements of Fear)
> Hammer of Thor (supplementary to Streets of Noir)
> The Split in the Sky (supplementary to dARK: Civil War)
> 
> Non-Mythos Stories
> 
> Eric's Week
> 
> Eric on Monday
> Eric on Tuesday
> Eric on St. Patrick's Day
> Eric on Thursday
> Eric on Friday
> Eric on Saturday
> Eric on Sunday
> 
> It's On: The Derek Miller Trilogy
> 
> Cadaver
> Wraith
> Revenant
> 
> Stand-Alones
> 
> Deity
> Eden


My music list from Facebook and a list of all my planned stories, with all the stories in the Arglenland Tales still un-named months after I came up with them.


----------



## <Joseph: Night SHADE>

My Notepad said:
			
		

> Incantation:
> EDAHS thgiN sdnammoc os, yas I sa od ohw esoht rof tub, htarw ym leef em dnuora esoht tel!
> 
> Phonetic guide for idiots:
> EDDA-hiss TH-ginn ss-DNN-AMMoc oss, yaSS ee sAA Odd OH ess-OHT roff tub, HIT-arw EEM leef EMM DONE-YOU-OR-a ESS-oht tell!
> 
> Incantation:
> Sretcarahc 53556/408 desu evah uoy.
> 
> Phonetic guide for idiots:
> SS-RR-et-CARA-c five-three-five-five-six ov four-oh-eight DEE-soo ever UU.


Yup, I have Darke Incantations in my notepad. Says something about me, doesn't it?


Noitalsnart eht em MP tsuj. Ezirp laer a, yllaer, on. Ezirp a steg ti tahw tou serugif ohw enoyna. Noitatnacni Ekrad a si siht dna.


----------



## Sage Noctowl

<J:NS>, shouldn't the 6th word, the first word in the second sentence be ezirp, not ezipr?
And shouldn't the last word in your second incantation in your notepad end in hc, and not hs?


> http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/showpost.php?p=361831&postcount=202
> http://z8.invisionfree.com/tcodboard/index.php?showtopic=8922


Yeah, I was trying to figure out the ASB system for damage... before I saw the actual damage and energy guide...


----------



## <Joseph: Night SHADE>

You know, you're right. Fixed.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

<Joseph: Night SHADE> said:


> Yup, I have Darke Incantations in my notepad. Says something about me, doesn't it?
> 
> Noitalsnart eht em MP tsuj. Ezirp laer a, yllaer, on. Ezirp a steg ti tahw tou serugif ohw enoyna. Noitatnacni Ekrad a si siht dna.


Reve edoc suoivbo tsom.


----------



## <Joseph: Night SHADE>

Can people stop posting here about the Darke Incantations? If you've figured it out, _PM me_. I don't want to get in trouble for Thread Derailment.


----------



## surskitty

You're not going to get in trouble for thread derailment, though yes, typing backwards isn't very clever.


----------



## <Joseph: Night SHADE>

Not my code. Have you people never read the Septimus Heap series?


----------



## surskitty

Probably not, but if it uses talking backwards as incantations I don't think I want to.


----------



## <Joseph: Night SHADE>

Only as Darke incantations. They're the bad guys. Plus they only really appear a couple of times in the series. (Actually, it also has some that just reverse the word order.)


----------



## Alxprit

My notepad simply has "No, thanks." in it.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Look at my potential English lyrics to Psychotic Len's Love Song. Look and fear!



			
				My notepad. Of Yandere-ness. said:
			
		

> This sky is gray; I'm sure that it will rain soon,
> It's as cloudy as my mind is right now.
> A black drop was created on the soil beneath my feet.
> Was it from the sky or my eye?
> ...It doesn't matter.
> (I don't wanna know that...)
> 
> Without my umbrella, I'm standing like a lonesome, drowned rat would.
> The sound of rain is ringing and,
> It's killing me.
> Killing my existence.
> 
> Stop, stop, hurry up and stop it,
> Or else I will,
> Eventually break down into nothing.
> I cried and cried, but I have no more tears.
> Despite that fact, this rain is now soaking me to the bone.
> ...I'm freezing.
> 
> Unaware of my feelings, you smile and say, "Good morning!"
> And you will still tomorrow and the day after that.
> It's no more than a greeting of a friend to you.
> It hurts me so badly I can say it's as deadly as a lethal weapon.
> (...Do you know that?)
> 
> You look at that man, but not the me that you should be looking at.
> I've always loved your beautiful smile.
> So why is it now,
> It annoys me?
> 
> Psychotic, psychotic, my mind is psychotic.
> So much so that,
> I'll become nothing soon.
> It hurts, it hurts, my head, it hurts.
> Isn't it ludicrous? I love you deadly.
> ...I'm scaring myself.
> 
> Hurry up and let me go, I wanna be relieved immediately.
> Someone's voice is resounding in my head.
> "Well, if that's the case...
> Then I'll destroy everything!"
> 
> Insane, insane, this impulse is insane.
> My heartbeat quickens,
> It's unbelievably noisy to me.
> Stop, stop, hurry up and stop this,
> Finish me off right now with your own hands!
> 
> (PLEASE!)
> 
> It stopped, it stopped, your voice it has stopped.
> This "me" displayed in your eyes is freaking me out.
> Huh? Why is this? This is just a lie!
> All I see is now a bloody world.
> I must be insane!
> HELP ME!


----------



## Lili

> Oh, hi. You've gone back to your user control panel, huh? Why else are you looking at this? I wonder if this thing really matters.... it doesn't seem to do anything. Oh, well, at least it has a thread deidicated to it. I want a thread dedicated to myself, that'd be awesome. 'The Lili Thread'... all done up in lights, so pretty.. oh, can you imagine it?
> *breaks out into song*
> 
> The name on everybody's lips is gonna be
> LILI
> The lady rakin' in the chips is gonna be
> LILI
> I'm gonna be a celebrity, that means somebody everyone knows
> They're gonna recognize my eyes, my hair, my teeth, my(nonexistent D':) boobs, my nose!
> From just some dumb tall blonde boy's toy, I'm gonna be
> LILI
> Who says that manipulation's not an art?
> And who in case she doesn't give, can say she started with some blonde pig?!
> Lili Riley <3
> Boys..
> *guys she sits with at lunch appear from nowhere*
> Boys: They're gonna wait outside of school to get to see LILI
> Me: Think of those yearbooks that I'll sign "Good luck to ya! - LILI"
> And I'll appear in a pair of shorts that go all the way up to my bum
> Boys: Here-a ring, there-a ring, everywhere a ring-a-ling
> Me: But only from the one's who aren't dumb
> MMMM, I'mma star, and the whole school'll love me, and I'll love them, and they'll love me for loving them and I'll love them for loving me. And we loooove eachother, but that's because none of us got enough love in our childhoods, and that's Antelope, kid.
> Boys: She's givin' up her rejected life
> Me: I'm gonna be - SING IT
> Boys: Lili! She made a white lie and a start
> Me: And Allison Hayes will shit a lot, to know her boyfriend was on top
> Of Liiiilllliiii Riiileeeey
> Boys: *continue chanting name until all of the characters are used up*
> 
> *sued for copying "Chicago"*


xD Aren't I a self-absorbed little loser?


----------



## Munchkin

Personality quiz results, a MySpace survey, and the URLs of various reference pages I've been using in my Spanish project.


----------



## Togetic

My notepad has funny quotes that I encounter in everyday life, as well as quotes of wisdom that I make up myself.

Yeah.


----------



## Togetic

My notepad has funny quotes that I encounter in everyday life, as well as quotes of wisdom that I make up myself.

Yeah.


----------



## Esque

Mine says:


> Don't forget - keep exploring the map!
> 
> The best part ALWAYS involves candy. Now go finish your cosplay.


----------



## Nope

> ಥ~ಥ ಠ_ಠ ಡ^ಡ ఠoఠ อ้~อ้ อ_อ ತ_ತ


Found on some forum or whatever, thought they were amusing so I stored them in my notepad :P


----------



## Not Meowth

Mine contains lots more random crap now.



> =^oƟo^= ♫ ♪     ๏̯͡๏ ö ツ
> ಥ~ಥ ಠ_ಠ ಡ^ಡ ఠoఠ อ้~อ้ อ_อ ತ_ತ
> ロ ト こ ろ り ち も フ ミ の
> 
> There once was an X from place B,
> Who satisfied predicate P,
> The X did thing A,
> In an adjective way,
> Resulting in circumstance C.
> 
> x = the average amount of time it takes an onion to complete a game of minesweeper on intermediate difficulty.
> 
> You can't eat sandwiches in WH Smith's, you barbarian!
> 
> |
> |
> ()|()
> (-.x)
> ===
> (")(")
> Dead bunny.


i totally didn't steal your notepad Bakun <<


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

I haven't really found anything funny to put there, so mine is literally just the original note, explaining everything, but with different pronouns so it refers to me as if I wrote it.

[/excitement]


----------



## Flora

Mine is...well...



> "Salt water's only good for you if it doesn't have pee in it. And this, my friends, is water with things living in it. Things that pee. That means there is pee in my eye.."


i stole it from James's What Dreams May Come adventure cause i read it and was hysterically laughing for about five minutes straight


----------



## surskitty

Flora and Ashes said:


> i stole it from James's What Dreams May Come adventure cause i read it and was hysterically laughing for about five minutes straight


I feel loved!  8D


----------



## Aristicus

Man, I'm so freaking pissed! Why are some of the people on Nuzlocke Forums such jerks? Freaking tits....I hate how some people can be...I'm off of there now. Least these people are nice enough to talk to! I'm sick of the Nuzlocke Forums, so I'm just going to leave if those people can't respect me for things I like. Why the hell can I not like Absol? Why is Kingdom Hearts such a bad game? What did furries do to those people? Why are tacos so "evil"? What's so bad about a game where you role play as your member avatar? Freaking jerks....I'm wasting time and letters, so I'll just stop here...

I really wish that I could play Explorers of the Sky, but I don't have the game. Which sucks, because there are so many amazing Pokemon to play as on there! Sadly, you can't play as a male Eevee...I wish I had UMvC3 as well, I want to play as Amaterasu and Phoenix Wright...

Gods, I'm hungry...

I just got back from my friend's house. We played Brawl, Kirby's Return to Dreamland, Kirby Air Ride, Super Smash Bros. Melee, Mario Kart Double Dash, and that's about it...it was fun though! I want to go to sleep, but I can't sleep. 

I'm still thinking about that bullcrap they said on the Nuzforums....Why can't I get over that?



Just some random crap. I basically use it as a small little blog now.


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer

My personal notepad just has several small, random, usually unrelated stuff that has something or other to do with an idea I had, and usually that idea relates to pokemon, and most of them are crazy, stupid, cliche, or overused anyway.


----------



## kyeugh

> I asked a question about hacking.  Here was the ultimate outcome:
> 
> Or what if that Ultraton is in fact MD that came out of a temporal paradoxical vortex on a solar eclipse on the thousandth year with 4 crystals of power that grant the wielder the powers of heaven and hell while riding a dragon that turns out to be a government conspiracy to prevent humans in knowing that we originally came from the moon which in turn came from the multiverse before the multiverse before the big bang which resulted in creating alternate timeliness in which dinosaurs now rule the earth instead of humans and the dinosaurs were eaten by dragons resulting in a time split that created a time line where all humans are instead dragons.
> 
> Or something.
> 
> Yes. Exac-a-tackaly.


Oh, notepad.  How I love you.


----------



## Keldeo

"Hi!"

yes I am so imaginative and original


----------



## Adriane

I keep stock moderator messages in mine because it gets annoying having to retype the same things over and over!


----------



## Frostagin

I usually put ideas for my signature in there. Mostly as reminders for a certain holiday (like Doctor Who Profile Pic month) or things that I want in my sig.

Currently it's a reminder to go make a banner for my Tumblr ask account. (which is ask-poketalia-usuk.tumblr.com by the way /shot for shameless ad)


----------

